# Merry Xmas to all from 2xs Sailing Charter



## 2xs (Nov 26, 2007)

The Team at 2xs Sailing Charter wish everyone a very merry Christmas & a Happy New Year. We look forward to seeing you on 2xs again in 2008. Cowes week, Cork Week or perhaps the Raymarine Warsash Spring Series 2008

merry xmas

2xs sailing charter team


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Merry Christmas, and you should probably read the thread on Special Interest Declarations... for guidelines on what is acceptable and what is not.


----------

